
AFP Pictures of the Year 2012 - yottoy
http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/4627/afp-pictures-of-the-year-2012
======
qubitsam
The Atlantic has something similar (3 parts):
[http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/12/2012-the-year-
in-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/12/2012-the-year-in-photos-
part-1-of-3/100418/)

~~~
yottoy
So I guess images that appear on both are the actual images of the year :)

------
iso-8859-1
Jamphel Yeshi died: [http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/03/28/tibetan-
protester...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/03/28/tibetan-protester-
jamphel-yeshi-dies-china-tibet_n_1384446.html)

------
showerst
A head's up in case it happens to anyone else - That page set of MS Security
Essentials as containing a Win32/Pdfjsc.ADF, Phoex.A, and Mult.DC

------
Too
Nice photos, a shame they don't show them in higher resolution.

